# DBSTalk app problems



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

When I am LOGGED OUT of DBSTALK using the iPad app I still get access to the CE forum (can't even see it from the PC when logged out) but correctly can't write to it.

However when I am logged in to DBSTalk through the iPad APP I am still unable to write messages in the CE forum (there is no option to post, quote etc) but can write in the regular forums.

Using PC everything is normal.


----------

